# My Kitties...



## peanutsmommy (May 19, 2012)

Thought I'd let you all see Peanut and Mack. 

Here is Mack sleeping the carrier....










Now some of Peanut...one of her drinking from her bottle and a couple of her and my youngest (she's his kitty)


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

aaawwwwww adorable baby's how old are they?

the pic with the bottle is just tooo CUTE  xxx


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

They are just so adorable!


----------



## peanutsmommy (May 19, 2012)

I'm not sure how old Peanut is, but guessing around 4 wks old. Mack is just under 8 wks old now.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## peanutsmommy (May 19, 2012)

Thanx. They are my babies. Got some more pictures of Mack yesterday. He's so silly, he sleeps on his back on the couch next to you when you are watching TV.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

So cute, I love Peanut!


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

i love them all.....................


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

can i please have them when you get bored of them? DDD


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Oooooh... They are way too adorable!


----------



## Yulia (Jun 5, 2012)

Soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Skye_Mia (Jun 20, 2012)

Eeee! I especially love the wee gray one! :3


----------

